# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Negril International Hospital at Rhodes Hall Plantation

## Rhodesresort

ANNOUNCEMENT - Negril International Hospital at Rhodes Hall Plantation 

Donations now being accepted;

http://www.negrilhospital.org/financing/donate-now/

----------


## Rhodesresort

Rhodes Resort at Rhodes Hall Plantation is no longer associated with the Negril International Hospital.

----------

